# cattapa leaves for shrimp



## sr20det (24 Jun 2012)

cattapa leaves, where do folk get them from.

Was hoping to possibly add some to my tank


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jun 2012)

Ebay are cheap for them. As are turkish oak leaves and alder cones as alternatives


----------



## sr20det (24 Jun 2012)

Are these alternatives, are there others?

thanks


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2012)

Cattapa, turkey oak, very good for shrimps. I was using Ebay, but as i can get them at trade prices soon will just get them from suppliers.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jun 2012)

Yeah, you can collect english oak leaves too if you choose to.

Just be careful theres no pesticides been used near them.


----------



## sr20det (24 Jun 2012)

Living in.London, not sure those are readily available near me. Will look up eBay. Not got a clue if they will be in parks or the likes. Wish there was though.  Thanks.


----------



## sr20det (24 Jun 2012)

As well as a food source do any of them act as a anti-bacterial etc? Fairly new to shrimp.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> As well as a food source do any of them act as a anti-bacterial etc? Fairly new to shrimp.



There is meant to be anti bacterial and inflammatory properties as well as water  conditioning ones too.

Reducing PH and softening water too, as well as used to help create blackwater setups.

All round great idea to use these in your shrimp tank. Ive found them to be good food for shrimplets too, they seem to congregate on/around cappatta leaves.


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2012)

shrimp and snails love IAL-Cattapa Leaves. 
I see them grazing on them for hours at a time. they provide great grazing for shrimplets, they aid with healing in fish aswell. one reason they are so popular with Gourami and betta keepers. You can also buy it in liquid form and in tea bags.


----------



## sr20det (25 Jun 2012)

Ordered some tea bags for my rasbora tank, it might help reduce my PH which will hopefully be wholly beneficial to the fish.  Will order some leaves specifically for the shrimp tank.

Has anyone tried growing it as the seeds are available? A young tree could probably provide enough leaves to keep m satisfied year in yearr out?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

If your interested in reducing PH. There are 'peat balls' available on ebay.

Which consists of bog peat tied up in a stocking, which will give you a substantial level of Ph lowering quality.

Hmm not sure as far as growing a small tree, Look at far east sellers.
Their price rates warrant buying a big bag maybe 100 and that should last you  a few years in one tank. 

It takes the shrimps a while to get rid of the leaves like. Maybe 3-4 weeks at a time?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

I might get some to give these a go. They are from Tyne valley aquatics;

eBay item - 320917305330

Regards,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

Sorry for posting repeatedly but this could help;

http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk ... hp?t=33160


----------



## sr20det (25 Jun 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-FRESH-TERMI ... 2a1f151747

I was looking at this


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jun 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## sr20det (25 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Looks great!


 Prob hhave to grow it indoors, but meh, if 1 leaf lasts a month, then one plant in a large pot will suffice me thinks.  2 for a constant supply.  will have to keep indoors in winter, but outside for summer.


----------



## basil (25 Jun 2012)

I can highly recommend this supplier, i've had almond bark, almond leaves and banana leaves from her:- 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5g-Indian-Alm ... 43b095ab38

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2012)

Hi all,


> I can highly recommend this supplier


 I like "Winzita" as well. I've seen _Terminalia catappa_ growing by the beach in Sri Lanka, and I don't think "growing your own" is a likely proposition, unless you own a Kew Gardens sized glasshouse.

_Camellia x williamsii_ (Camellia), _Eriobotrya japonica _(Loquat) or _Magnolia grandiflora_ (Evergreen Magnolia) leaves work as well as Indian Almond, and these will all grow outside in the UK without any problem. Alder cones (_Alnus glutinosus/incana or cordata_) are all really good, and Alders will be present around ponds in parks in towns etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sr20det (26 Jun 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > I can highly recommend this supplier
> ...




Apparently the size can be controlled by growing in pots, the more space given the bigger it grows.


----------



## sr20det (26 Jun 2012)

http://www.aldercones.com/

interesting read.  Alder cones reducing PH.

My onlyy concern is that in water changes I will effectively be bumping up the ph which would be stressfull to the fish, unless I treat with cones/leaves before the water changes and ensure PH is level?


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2012)

Hi all,


> My onlyy concern is that in water changes I will effectively be bumping up the ph which would be stressfull to the fish, unless I treat with cones/leaves before the water changes and ensure PH is level?


I wouldn't worry, I actually took part in the Apistogramma forums post (link at the bottom of the page). From Apistomaster's post:


> The Alder cones will help lower pH but only, as Mike Wise pointed out, in extremely soft water.


This means that they will only lower pH in water with very few carbonates, and at low dKH pH is a meaningless measurement. 

I still add Alder cones to all the tanks, even though they don't soften the water very much, they add tannins and humic compounds, which mimic conditions in the Amazon basin, and they are definitely anti-fungal to some degree.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Jun 2012)

I wouldnt worry about it with smaller WCs. I would have thought it would have minimal effect at lower than 20% water changes.


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > My onlyy concern is that in water changes I will effectively be bumping up the ph which would be stressfull to the fish, unless I treat with cones/leaves before the water changes and ensure PH is level?
> ...



Thanks mate, will deffo gives thee a go, i would prefer to use local alternatives, but hey ho, ordered enough leaves to see me out a whilse I think so all is well



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt worry about it with smaller WCs. I would have thought it would have minimal effect at lower than 20% water changes.



yeah, i tend to do 20-30% weekly so I could also chuck in a alder cone in a 5 litre bottle as I always prepare water the night before.  I d like having crystal clear water though, but will give this a go, if the fish are happier, then all that matters.


----------

